# Min. wage employees ordering UberX every day?



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

OK. Rant here. 

This last month or so, I've increasingly seen the SAME min wage employees ordering UberX cars every day at the same time. Of course I notice the ones that live closest to my home since those are the pings that I get first when I go online.

My complaint is: If they are min wage employees, which I'm 95% sure they are (All under 25 yrs old that work in retail and service related businesses)
..... and they are ordering an UberX *TO & FROM* work *EVERY DAY!  *_Then...._

this makes me wonder:

1. Are they scamming the system somehow? Stolen CC, free ride credits for bogus emails, etc?

2. Are they really that ignorant to realize the daily UberX rides are eating up 10-20% of their take home pay?

Their fares usually come out to about $8...so that's about $5 to me. These pings are always 10-20 minutes away from me. My biggest complaint is that they never tip.
My feeling on this : If you can't AFFORD to tip regularly and you _"need to"_ RIDE regularly....then DON'T request UBER!
*
TAKE THE BUS! *

(LOL...as I'm typing this, I just got pings from the 3 biggest offenders!)

eta: one of the min wage requests is now coming from 2 blocks further down on her street. She's either actually started WALKING to work or to a bus stop.....or is trying to scam the drivers into thinking she's closer than she really is. BTW, the other 1 or 2 drivers in the area are ALSO going offline. LOL

Still....no tip offered. 

People need to wake up: TIPS = To Insure Prompt Service


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

I am not aware of the minimum fare for public transportation in Lake County, IL. 
In Canada depending in which city & province you live, the public transportation & fares is a joke.
A 05 min ride in Toronto on public transportation is CA $6.15 (TTC in Toronto $3.25 & Mississauga Transit $2.90). People live close to the boundary of two cities next to int'l airport & shopping malls & have to get to work in the other city & vice versa. Waiting time anywhere from 15 to 20 mins.
Hence cheaper for min wage employees to take UBER one ride which is faster & with min fare of $ 5.00. If two people share its economical.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

These are UberX's target customers. 
In many places in Tampa there is no public transportation. 
Bicycle roads/lanes are rare and not safe. 
Many people that should normally be riding the bus or a bicycle are riding UberX. 
I never dinged these type of very low earners when rating them. I have empathy to their situation. But, after latest rate cuts, I stopped driving. It is no longer meaningful to drive anyone at these current rates here in Tampa. But, if I stumble upon a high surge while minding my own business, I turn the app for a catch: 1 ride in last 4 weeks


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> These are UberX's target customers.
> In many places in Tampa there is no public transportation.
> Bicycle roads/lanes are rare and not safe.
> Many people that should normally be riding the bus or a bicycle are riding UberX.
> I never dinged these type of very low earners when rating them. I have empathy to their situation. But, after latest rate cuts, I stopped driving. It is no longer meaningful to drive anyone at these current rates here in Tampa. But, if I stumble upon a high surge while minding my own business, I turn the app for a catch: 1 ride in last 4 weeks


I do understand this.....really I do. But I would break down in tears of joy if one of these min wage workers would even offer a .25 cent tip. I would understand...and I believe I'd actually go and pick them up if I knew they were regular tippers according to their circumstances. We are both Prius drivers, right?  .25 cents would purchase 8.33 miles of gas for my car. (At gas prices of approx $1.50 per gallon) Usually I have to drive an average of 3-5 miles to pick these people up and then 3-5 miles to their destination. .25-.50 cents per ride would be perfectly fine as a tip for these millenials. But they choose to not offer even ONE PENNY.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

I don't expect tips from poor people, on the other hand, I refuse all rides that I suspect will be minimum fare. There's no excuse to pay the driver less than $5. Even a short ride takes an average of 30 minutes.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> I do understand this.....really I do. But I would break down in tears of joy if one of these min wage workers would even offer a .25 cent tip. I would understand...and I believe I'd actually go and pick them up if I knew they were regular tippers according to their circumstances. We are both Prius drivers, right?  .25 cents would purchase 8.33 miles of gas for my car. (At gas prices of approx $1.50 per gallon) Usually I have to drive an average of 3-5 miles to pick these people up and then 3-5 miles to their destination. .25-.50 cents per ride would be perfectly fine as a tip for these millenials. But they choose to not offer even ONE PENNY.


Lets put this into perspective, as I feel for you & sailing in the same sea/lake as you. These are min wage earners. Have you recd. tips from high wage earners. Assuming that you have, than the suggestion is to move in High wage earning areas.
Don't rant about the poor & common folks, rob the RICH. Uber has created a target market, where even our elected politicians could not provide a cheaper & quicker transportation for the common man.
*Private transportation is cheaper than Public transportation*
I don't support Uber & their underhanded shady tactics of lowering fares so you & I cannot survive. Min wage earners are not to be blamed for not tipping, they have found a cheaper & efficient form of transportation & requesting it.


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

OOOO !!! Just wait till they figure out they can take to bus to the grocery store. And request an Uber. "YOU are 8 minutes away, so YOU help load groceries take them to their apartment for a nice $3.24 payout.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> I do understand this.....really I do. But I would break down in tears of joy if one of these min wage workers would even offer a .25 cent tip. I would understand...and I believe I'd actually go and pick them up if I knew they were regular tippers according to their circumstances. We are both Prius drivers, right?  .25 cents would purchase 8.33 miles of gas for my car. (At gas prices of approx $1.50 per gallon) Usually I have to drive an average of 3-5 miles to pick these people up and then 3-5 miles to their destination. .25-.50 cents per ride would be perfectly fine as a tip for these millenials. But they choose to not offer even ONE PENNY.


Well, uber did say they want uberX to be cheaper than driving/owning a car. You should be more upset with uber rather than the pax. If you're going to drive uberX be prepared for this type of pax. Here in atlanta our drivers love minimum fares and rather take the 3.20 per ride.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

uberguuber said:


> OOOO !!! Just wait till they figure out they can take to bus to the grocery store. And request an Uber. "YOU are 8 minutes away, so YOU help load groceries take them to their apartment for a nice $3.24 payout.


Well said


----------



## jha941 (Sep 9, 2014)

Uber's Master Plan is to supplant private car ownership. That means getting minimum wage workers - who tend to drive beat-up, eco-unfriendly cars - to switch to Uber - on our dime.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

UberBlackPr1nce said:


> Well, uber did say they want uberX to be cheaper than driving/owning a car. You should be more upset with uber rather than the pax. If you're going to drive uberX be prepared for this type of pax. Here in atlanta our drivers love minimum fares and rather take the 3.20 per ride.


No, should boycott all minimum fares like I do.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

Less than 1 in 20 Uber riders in my city tip. I drive a luxury vehicle and I am 10 times happier to give a ride to someone who needs it on the X platform as opposed to a rude troublesome man I picked up from his $10M mansion on the edge of downtown. 

I have a few repeat riders with low paying jobs and no cars but I talk to them and it comes out through the course of convo that they only take ride service when they are too late to take the bus. This is common. As long as they don't smell, make problems or whatever I give them first class treatment. 

I don't run the meter up on anyone (as if that were even possible) but I do my best t be very efficient for these people. I realize that I'm taking them to work for a 5-8 hour shift and the ride there is costing them 1 or 2 hours of that work. I don't expect a tip and am happy to be of service. These are the people I like driving around.

I've had other repeat pax that I don't like driving who actually really do use it to get to work everyday and make almost six figures and are happy to have you sit in traffic on a bridge for 20 minutes everyday for $3.20 and aren't polite. These people live on an express shuttle line route that passes their front door every 15 minutes and drops them off at the front door of their office which is .4 miles away. Some even own cars but this is more convenient. They don't tip, they don't talk I saw one 4 times in a month and there is no way she didn't remember my car. 

I work from home and have yoga at 7:15 and don't start work until 9:15 to 9:30 so if traffic isn't bad I do I ride or two in the morning. 

But I've stopped picking up the one girl who treats me like a limo driver. In the mornings I've just finished yoga, have hot tea and am listening to NPR so it is hard to ruin that buzz but she manages to by sitting directly behind me and being very specific about her drop point while never conversing. 

I'm okay with listening to the news but I'm not okay sitting on a bridge for 20 minutes giving some flake a service that would normally cost at least $150 everyday for $5. You win some you lose some but I avoid guaranteed losses.

I started driving in the morning because I like people, had a window and work from home. It energizes me to see what other people are up to but not if they are leeches that knowingly operate at a loss for the driver 5 days a week. 

Poor people though, I'm happy to take a hit for. It makes my day.


----------



## tohellwithu (Nov 30, 2014)

For me when I was driving always 1* for those kind of ride.


----------



## Ben Doerr (Jan 18, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> I do understand this.....really I do. But I would break down in tears of joy if one of these min wage workers would even offer a .25 cent tip. I would understand...and I believe I'd actually go and pick them up if I knew they were regular tippers according to their circumstances. We are both Prius drivers, right?  .25 cents would purchase 8.33 miles of gas for my car. (At gas prices of approx $1.50 per gallon) Usually I have to drive an average of 3-5 miles to pick these people up and then 3-5 miles to their destination. .25-.50 cents per ride would be perfectly fine as a tip for these millenials. But they choose to not offer even ONE PENNY.


Ummm we are all minimum wage workers 
Or less


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm not going to complain about people taking advantage of a service being offered. I to question how much they make. Has to be more than minimum wage.

I'll complain about the weather and the destruction it can cause in my interior. It's been a mild winter and I've kept my car relatively clean. 

I'm taking advantage of uber service. I maintain a 16 - $18 average per hours. I don't think I've done them any harm. Either with a 1 star rating, or only working when I want to or when I can.

I hope to be out there 20 hours a week as the weather warms up. And everything melts and washes away.


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm actually happier to pick up folks that have less money if only going by the averages, probably about 70% of the tips I've received have been from folks that didn't have much money, the real cheapskates are the folks that have it.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> OK. Rant here.
> 
> This last month or so, I've increasingly seen the SAME min wage employees ordering UberX cars every day at the same time. Of course I notice the ones that live closest to my home since those are the pings that I get first when I go online.
> 
> ...


I actually had a rider who for the second time for me requested pick up at a Burger King. So I asked why she uses uber when the ride home costs her the entire last hour of work and ride to work costs her the first hour of the shift. She said that her car broke down and it's cheaper to use uber to and from work 5 days a week than it is to fix the car or buy a new car.

I guess $8 to work and $8 back for 20 days a month is only $320. To a min wage worker this is basically 1 whole weeks paycheck but if you add the cost of owning a car, insurance, gas, other costs then it's cheaper than owning a car.

Uber on.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

When I take these folks via lyft, they almost always tip. They are very grateful for the time it saves them if they are lucky enough to live in an area where public transportation exists - but most don't really have other options.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

IMHO. The customers who tip & appreciative of our services are people that have a family member working on the Uber platform. Have crossed paths with some of them & they are very friendly & nice. No nonsense, polite & on time.


----------



## Darrell (Dec 27, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> OK. Rant here.
> 
> This last month or so, I've increasingly seen the SAME min wage employees ordering UberX cars every day at the same time. Of course I notice the ones that live closest to my home since those are the pings that I get first when I go online.
> 
> ...


Why do you care if they are scamming the system? You get your $ 5 no matter what


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

Darrell said:


> Why do you care if they are scamming the system? You get your $ 5 no matter what


$5 fare don't mean $5 payout.


----------



## J1945 (Jan 2, 2016)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> I actually had a rider who for the second time for me requested pick up at a Burger King. So I asked why she uses uber when the ride home costs her the entire last hour of work and ride to work costs her the first hour of the shift. She said that her car broke down and it's cheaper to use uber to and from work 5 days a week than it is to fix the car or buy a new car.


She used Uber because she needed a fu*king ride to work that's why. Holy shit, some of you have an over inflated sense of self importance. None of us passed an equivalent of the LSAT or the Bar exam to become Uber drivers. We qualified for the job by passing a test designed for 16 year olds. It's none of your business why she used Uber. It's not a service reserved for the financial elite. She should have asked you why you make less money than she does by driving her to a minimum wage job.

Literally, right now, I could use Uber to take me to my primary job. Last night, a ball joint went out on the vehicle I drive to work and it won't be ready until tomorrow. I make $24 an hour plus overtime after 8 hours. I usually work 9 to 10 hours a day. The ride would cost around $25. Would I qualify to ride in a sacred Ubermobile?


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

J1945 said:


> She used Uber because she needed a fu*king ride to work that's why. Holy shit, some of you have an over inflated sense of self importance. None of us passed an equivalent of the LSAT or the Bar exam to become Uber drivers. We qualified for the job by passing a test designed for 16 year olds. It's none of your business why she used Uber. It's not a service reserved for the financial elite. She should have asked you why you make less money than she does by driving her to a minimum wage job.
> 
> Literally, right now, I could use Uber to take me to my primary job. Last night, a ball joint went out on the vehicle I drive to work and it won't be ready until tomorrow. I make $24 an hour plus overtime after 8 hours. I usually work 9 to 10 hours a day. The ride would cost around $25. Would I qualify to ride in a sacred Ubermobile?


HEY THIS IS ME !!!!!

do you tip your uber driver ?


----------



## J1945 (Jan 2, 2016)

uberguuber said:


> HEY THIS IS ME !!!!!
> 
> do you tip your uber driver ?


I'm not going to use Uber to get to work. Luckily, I'm able to put on a jacket and gloves and ride my Harley to work. It's going to be a little chilly on the way home but not intolerable.

But I would tip if I didn't have another option and had to get a ride.


----------



## uberguuber (Feb 23, 2015)

J1945 said:


> I'm not going to use Uber to get to work. Luckily, I'm able to put on a jacket and gloves and ride my Harley to work. It's going to be a little chilly on the way home but not intolerable.
> 
> But I would tip if I didn't have another option and had to get a ride.


Well have fun and be safe !!!

We like people who tip


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

J1945 said:


> She used Uber because she needed a fu*king ride to work that's why. Holy shit, some of you have an over inflated sense of self importance. None of us passed an equivalent of the LSAT or the Bar exam to become Uber drivers. We qualified for the job by passing a test designed for 16 year olds. It's none of your business why she used Uber. It's not a service reserved for the financial elite. She should have asked you why you make less money than she does by driving her to a minimum wage job.
> 
> Literally, right now, I could use Uber to take me to my primary job. Last night, a ball joint went out on the vehicle I drive to work and it won't be ready until tomorrow. I make $24 an hour plus overtime after 8 hours. I usually work 9 to 10 hours a day. The ride would cost around $25. Would I qualify to ride in a sacred Ubermobile?


I wasn't saying she wasn't qualified to use uber. I was saying uber is so cheap that before uber no one would use a cab to and from work every day. But uber being so cheap and paying us crap basically replaces her need to own or fix her car.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> I wasn't saying she wasn't qualified to use uber. I was saying uber is so cheap that before uber no one would use a cab to and from work every day. But uber being so cheap and paying us crap basically replaces her need to own or fix her car.


Nah. This is exactly what the OP meant:



LEAFdriver said:


> My complaint is: If they are min wage employees, which I'm 95% sure they are (All under 25 yrs old that work in retail and service related businesses)
> ..... and they are ordering an UberX *TO & FROM* work *EVERY DAY!  *_Then...._
> 
> this makes me wonder:
> ...


He came off sounding like a total dick. Kinda like some self-entitled passengers, who look down on their drivers, thinking, they are better than them. By the way, at today's UberX rates, minimum wage employees might be doing a little better, than a lot of drivers: they get guaranteed weekly pay and medical. Besides ruining their cars, Uber drivers are guaranteed nothing.

Also, people should mind their own damn business, instead of counting other people's money and passing judgments on them based on nothing, but their assumptions and prejudices.


----------



## I_Love_Uber_Not (Jan 28, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> OK. Rant here.
> 
> This last month or so, I've increasingly seen the SAME min wage employees ordering UberX cars every day at the same time. Of course I notice the ones that live closest to my home since those are the pings that I get first when I go online.
> 
> ...


Their $8 is not $5 for you, you know that right .


----------



## J1945 (Jan 2, 2016)

Zebonkey said:


> Nah. This is exactly what the OP meant:
> 
> He came off sounding like a total dick. Kinda like some self-entitled passengers, who look down on their drivers, thinking, they are better than them. By the way, at today's UberX rates, minimum wage employees might be doing a little better, than a lot of drivers: they get guaranteed weekly pay and medical. Besides ruining their cars, Uber drivers are guaranteed nothing.
> 
> Also, people should mind their own damn business, instead of counting other people's money and passing judgments on them based on nothing, but their assumptions and prejudices.


Thank you. I drove for Uber briefly. It sounded like a good idea, but it didn't take long for me to wise up and realize I was on the losing end of this "partnership". After they cut the rates to "help" us yet didn't lower their cut, I quit driving for them. So I'm not a fan of the company.

But for some of these drivers to look down thier nose at minimum wage workers for using the most economical way available to get to work is ridiculous. It's like scolding someone for putting money in their pocket while you set yours on fire and complain they didn't give you any of theirs.

If you're mad because they don't tip, it's not the pax's fault. They don't owe you anything. They wisely use a cheap transportation service to go to work that advertises that tips aren't necessary. Do you throw a couple of bucks to the pilot that got you safely from point A to point B in a silver flying tube at 500 mph? He did a lot more than roll down the street for 5 blocks. Your problem is with Uber.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

J1945 said:


> If you're mad because they don't tip, it's not the pax's fault. They don't owe you anything. They wisely use a cheap transportation service to go to work that advertises that tips aren't necessary. Do you throw a couple of bucks to the pilot that got you safely from point A to point B in a silver flying tube at 500 mph? He did a lot more than roll down the street for 5 blocks. Your problem is with Uber.


Sorry, but you incorrect when you say it is not the pax 'fault'. If I go to Red Lobster and after I finish my meal, someone from the next table over says: "Psssst.......did you know that tipping is not required?"

I'd have to reply: "Yes. I know it's not 'required' but it IS customary. Especially if you received good service!" 

No, I know I don't OWE my server anything, but since they get paid less than minimum wage, I know they depend on tips to even make minimum wage. Of course I don't tip the pilot on a flight! He/she is most likely making $100k a year and therefore does not depend on tips to make a living! I know the problem is primarily with Uber! But the pax bear some of the blame as well!!!


----------



## J1945 (Jan 2, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> Sorry, but you incorrect when you say it is not the pax 'fault'. If I go to Red Lobster and after I finish my meal, someone from the next table over says: "Psssst.......did you know that tipping is not required?"
> 
> I'd have to reply: "Yes. I know it's not 'required' but it IS customary. Especially if you received good service!"
> 
> No, I know I don't OWE my server anything, but since they get paid less than minimum wage, I know they depend on tips to even make minimum wage. Of course I don't tip the pilot on a flight! He/she is most likely making $100k a year and therefore does not depend on tips to make a living! I know the problem is primarily with Uber! But the pax bear some of the blame as well!!!


No, they don't.

Since you think the pilot doesn't deserve a tip because he just makes too much money, do you tip the flight attendant after she brings you a bag of peanuts and a Coke? Isn't she providing good service, deserving of a couple of bucks? She's not making $100k a year.

If Red Lobster (ooof) advertised that tipping is not required in their restaurant, because it's part of your bill, the waitress should have no expectation of receiving one. If she wants to receive tips, she should quit and work at a place where the company doesn't advertise like that.

"If you can't afford to tip, you shouldn't be riding with Uber." Pfft...If you can't afford to live on what Uber is paying you without tips, because that's what they advertise, you should get a real job.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

J1945 said:


> No, they don't.
> 
> Since you think the pilot doesn't deserve a tip because he just makes too much money, do you tip the flight attendant after she brings you a bag of peanuts and a Coke? Isn't she providing good service, deserving of a couple of bucks? She's not making $100k a year.
> 
> ...


Wow. It's SAD. Uber's propaganda has actually confused the DRIVERS now too. 

*NOT REQUIRED means NOT MANDATORY.*

No restaurant NEEDS to advertise that tipping is NOT REQUIRED.....because EVERYONE ALREADY KNOWS THAT.

(Is English your FIRST language?)

So as you see....if Uber is even confusing the DRIVERS....then of course the PAX are thinking Uber is telling them NOT TO TIP.

_They aren't_....but they are hoping they'll be confused....and it has succeeded. 

In this country....Taxi's are customarily TIPPED. Flight attendants & pilots aren't....and EVERYONE knows that. Please don't play dumb.

Unless you aren't playing.


----------



## J1945 (Jan 2, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> Wow. It's SAD. Uber's propaganda has actually confused the DRIVERS now too.
> 
> *NOT REQUIRED means NOT MANDATORY.*
> 
> ...


I know I've made my valid point because you have resorted to insults. You are strong with your Interwebs Kung Fu

I'll type this slower so you can understand:

You willingly drive for a company that advertises their service as one that there is no need to tip.
*



No cash, no tip, no hassle

Click to expand...

*


> When you arrive at your destination, just hop out-we'll automatically charge the credit card on file. And there's no need to tip.


https://www.uber.com/ride/

Then you piss and moan that you don't get tipped. Whose fault is that? The passengers? I don't think I've ever been to a restaurant that advertised "There's no need to tip." I don't imagine any waiter or waitress with half a working brain cell would work at such an establishment, especially when they find out that they pay less than minimum wage. But Uber drivers do and cry "foul" and blame the pax, because even though they are told they don't have to, they should anyway.

While I share Mr. Pink's attitude on tipping, I do tip at restaurants, because I don't want spit in my food, not because I have to or give a shit that the server didn't bother developing any marketable skills greater than walking food across a room.






Now you get back out there and drive. Maybe by the time summer rolls around you'll have saved enough for the all you can eat shrimp promotion at Red Lobster and leave 20% on the table.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

J1945 said:


> Your problem is with Uber.


Yep. 


LEAFdriver said:


> Taxi's are customarily TIPPED. Flight attendants & pilots aren't....and EVERYONE knows that.


I tip flight attendants. I guess, I didn't get the memo, that tipping your flight attendants is "not required". Oh, the irony here... And if you don't, by your logic, you are a terrible human being.


----------



## colio (Nov 25, 2015)

In my experience, I get more tips from poor people than the wealthy people. The wealthier people act like the most entitled. They are the ones who make me wait, expect me to make any accommodations and then nitpick on ratings. They are the ones who throw tantrums when I refuse to pick them up at the airport and they just can't understand why their $15 trip isn't more important to me than the $500 fine I would be risking. I stayed away from the poorer areas of town when I started, but now I find myself going to them more and more now. My only complaint about the "poorer" customers is they are more likely than my other daytime passengers to smell like smoke. Aside from that, they tip more, give higher ratings and are far more appreciative than my wealthier clientele


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Thatendedbadly said:


> I'm actually happier to pick up folks that have less money if only going by the averages, probably about 70% of the tips I've received have been from folks that didn't have much money, the real cheapskates are the folks that have it.


Try running an ice cream truck for percentage.
The poor neighborhoods kids will come out 5 times a day.even 11:00 at night.
Drive through a rich neighborhood.
"look ma, an ice cream truck !"
Weve got some of that at the house, a lot cheaper.
The rich are tight.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Thatendedbadly said:


> I'm actually happier to pick up folks that have less money if only going by the averages, probably about 70% of the tips I've received have been from folks that didn't have much money, the real cheapskates are the folks that have it.


Wonder why they're poor...


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

​


LEAFdriver said:


> I'd have to reply: "Yes. I know it's not 'required' but it IS customary. Especially if you received good service!" !



Hey Leaf Driver, Lets put your ranting to rest once & for all & if what I say does not get into your head nothing will.

1) You provide excellent service for UBER as you are a Uber partner.
Does UBER pay you a BONUS. No, it looks at your ✯✯✯✯✯ for keeping you active.
UBER treated its employees to a Las Vegas Bash for doing a good job for signing us & freebie promotion
codes to riders to use UBERX. Take you TIPS issue with Uber, request for a BONUS.

2) You must be coming from affluent family, because the RICH target the POOR to get more RICH & you are one of them.​
From your ranting & raving you are targeting the poor. Nowhere do you talk about Blue collar workers, secretaries, bankers who use the service or even cheaper service like UBERPool & Hop & a lot of these cheap skates use this service in the name of environment. (Hypocrisy).
Primary example 'UBER' becoming rich BY targeting the poor i.e. Uber partners known as independent contractors but in reality glorified drivers.
Chauffers get paid more. No Corporation(s) have become multi billion organizations by robbing the Rich. Rich people don't rob rich people, they rob the poor to become rich & there is a History. Prime example "NATIVES" were robbed & stripped of their land in both countries Canada & USA.

3) You go to a Bar for a drink (non-alcoholic) &/or restaurant to eat & have tipped the bartender & server for the service provided. Does not have to be excellent. Now, you are in close proximity & have the same bar tender or server taking a UBERX. After completing trip do they tip you & if not what is your reaction. "I TIPPED YOU NOW YOU TIP ME".

If all the above you feel is obsolete. Save yourself the gas, time & energy. Call passenger after you accept the ping & ask them are you going to 'Tip'
me. If answer is negative. Cancel & let another driver provide the service.

If you don't want to change your thinking, 'Stop Ubering' its not for you.​


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> Wonder why they're poor...


"It's free; swipe your EBT!"


----------



## babalu (Dec 16, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> OK. Rant here.
> 
> This last month or so, I've increasingly seen the SAME min wage employees ordering UberX cars every day at the same time. Of course I notice the ones that live closest to my home since those are the pings that I get first when I go online.
> 
> ...


If someone agree to work in a who..r ..e house and expect not to get f...ed!!!
What is different?
you agreed to do this and #@$$ tip.


----------



## colio (Nov 25, 2015)

Just got done tonight, tips from passengers picked up in affluent areas = $0, tips from people in the poorer areas = $22. I maintain once again that the poor are not the ones feeling the most entitled these days. If you work, you deserve respect no matter how small your wage is. At least you are trying.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Like one poster already said, uber has made it crystal clear that tip is not required and that's why pax flock to uber. Dont like it? Go work as a cab driver.

There was a restaurant that made national headlines a year or so ago by eliminating tipping. Guess what? They are back to tipping for two reasons.

1) quality servers went elsewhere their service will give them a really great tip that would average their take home pay to 10% more than their none tipped salary.

2) the increased wages to wait staff added extra expense to payroll that forced the restaurant to raise prices by 20-25%. This defeats the purpose of tipping say the usual 15%.

In both instances as an uber driver you lose. 

1) passengers view what you do as a hobby and not worthy of tipping 

2) since you are an independent contractor, uber has no payroll for you. Therefore no incentive to allow tipping.


----------



## colio (Nov 25, 2015)

So liking it or working as a cab driver are the only options. The way I see it is there are other options and the fact that drivers have been vocal about issues is the reason some riders know now and possibly the reason other services like Juno are being tossed around. I guess one could tell you if you don't like a thread about not tipping, don't get involved in it. I wouldn't do that because you have more options, one of them being complaining about people complaining and you have the right to exercise that option.


----------



## maxista (Dec 20, 2015)

LEAFdriver said:


> OK. Rant here.
> 
> This last month or so, I've increasingly seen the SAME min wage employees ordering UberX cars every day at the same time. Of course I notice the ones that live closest to my home since those are the pings that I get first when I go online.
> 
> ...


Put up a sign in your car or just confront them in an intelligent indirect way. If they ask how you are, make up a story about not being tipped.


----------



## mark edwards (Sep 11, 2015)

J1945 said:


> She used Uber because she needed a fu*king ride to work that's why. Holy shit, some of you have an over inflated sense of self importance. None of us passed an equivalent of the LSAT or the Bar exam to become Uber drivers. We qualified for the job by passing a test designed for 16 year olds. It's none of your business why she used Uber. It's not a service reserved for the financial elite. She should have asked you why you make less money than she does by driving her to a minimum wage job.
> 
> Literally, right now, I could use Uber to take me to my primary job. Last night, a ball joint went out on the vehicle I drive to work and it won't be ready until tomorrow. I make $24 an hour plus overtime after 8 hours. I usually work 9 to 10 hours a day. The ride would cost around $25. Would I qualify to ride in a sacred Ubermobile?


People like you are sick to be so against Uber drivers making a fair and reasonable remuneration. You must be Uber shills or just mean spirited people. It is a needed service and a dangerous undertaking and to just be paid over min. wage, and not lied to and exploited by Uber, is not asking too much.


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

maxista said:


> Put up a sign in your car or just confront them in an intelligent indirect way. If they ask how you are, make up a story about not being tipped.


Will definitely not make up a story. Stories spread like wild-fire, remember its from your mouth to passenger hearing & brain. After the story & ride if passenger has tipped you, story has made some connections. If story has made no connection & how much of the story is retained by the customer, you & I don't know. The end delivered product by customer to friend/family member could be disastrous. Drivers who are now receiving tips those tips will also disappear. Follow some of the points on Toronto blog site *Tips Are Great (TAG) - This Absolutely Works!
*


----------



## J1945 (Jan 2, 2016)

mark edwards said:


> People like you are sick to be so against Uber drivers making a fair and reasonable remuneration. You must be Uber shills or just mean spirited people. It is a needed service and a dangerous undertaking and to just be paid over min. wage, and not lied to and exploited by Uber, is not asking too much.


Go get some cream to relive your butt-hurt, Sally. The last thing I am is an Uber shill. If they didn't lie, pay better than minimum wage and didn't exploit drivers, I would have continued working for them. But those of you that also realize this and continue driving for them, and then complain, are just noise.

My point was the OP was acting like a grade "A" jack ass by questioning his passengers use of this "needed service"because she didn't meet his economic standards. His job isn't to look down his nose at someone taking a ride to a minimum wage job any more than it would be if he were dropping off a passenger that's staying at the Hilton. The agreed on fare gets paid all the same.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

J1945 said:


> His job isn't to look down his nose at someone taking a ride to a minimum wage job any more than it would be if he were dropping off a passenger that's staying at the Hilton. The agreed on fare gets paid all the same.


Where do you get this implication that anyone is 'looking down their nose' at people with minimum wage jobs? That is a lie. UBER DRIVERS get paid LESS THAN MINIMUM WAGE. 
The point that is being made is: BE SMART WITH YOUR MONEY. If you make $8.50 an hour.....don't spend $17 of it just getting to and from work! (25% of your income!) This is how people get themselves into a hole and then cannot get out of without 'assistance' aka WELFARE. (Paid by taxpayers)
If you make minimum wage....take the bus, WALK, ride a bike, call your MOM....but do NOT spend it frivolously on daily UBERS especially if you can't afford to TIP!
Just like if you can't afford McDonald's....don't go to Red Lobster and stiff the servers. 
The point is: If you CAN'T AFFORD to TIP a CHEAP service like UberX....even .25cents....then TAKE THE BUS.


----------



## TheJudge (Jan 19, 2016)

All the prior comments have their merits - Now everyone knows Uber's master plan = Welcome to Detroit $0.30 mile/$0.30 minute. If they can make it stick here they will attempt it everywhere. DETROIT = GROUND ZERO for UBER!!!


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> The point that is being made is: BE SMART WITH YOUR MONEY. If you make $8.50 an hour.....don't spend $17 of it just getting to and from work! (25% of your income!) This is how people get themselves into a hole and then cannot get out of without 'assistance' aka WELFARE. (Paid by taxpayers)
> If you make minimum wage....take the bus, WALK, ride a bike, call your MOM....but do NOT spend it frivolously on daily UBERS especially if you can't afford to TIP!


Who made you the Moral & Money police. You are ranting & ravaging of not being Tipped by Min. Wage earners.
How they decide to spend their income & money is 'None of your Business'. Whether they are in a Hole or on Welfare, again 'NOT YOUR BUSINESS.
Did you ever think that you have an inflated 'Ego' & 'Attitude', hence nobody Tips you.
If you cannot survive or live on the profession you have chosen. Find a better paying job or start a war of words & email with Uber.

A few years ago BIG BANKS in AMERICA were also on Welfare & were bailed out. Whose money was that? That money was from taxes paid by min wage earners. Did all Bankers, CEO's walk, ride, called their MOM. No, they had enough money stashed away but still took handouts from the MIN WAGE WORKERS earnings.

Do one good deed a day & you will definitely be rewarded. Not Today, Not Tomorrow but, definitely one day. Accumulate Good deeds & you will definitely start reaping rewards.


----------



## J1945 (Jan 2, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> Where do you get this implication that anyone is 'looking down their nose' at people with minimum wage jobs?


From your first post, Jennifer. You accuse them of using stolen credit cards or somehow scamming the system because they use Uber to go to their lowly minimum wage jobs. Heaven forbid that they have the gall to ride in your fancy Uberjalopy when they make minimum wage.



LEAFdriver said:


> The point is: If you CAN'T AFFORD to TIP a CHEAP service like UberX....even .25cents....then TAKE THE BUS.


If you have to grovel for a quarter, you really should step back and take a look at your failed life and figure out where it all went wrong.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Zebonkey said:


> Yep.
> 
> I tip flight attendants. I guess, I didn't get the memo, that tipping your flight attendants is "not required". Oh, the irony here... And if you don't, by your logic, you are a terrible human being.


i wish there were more folks like you! my friends that are FA/pilots, no tips.



tohunt4me said:


> The rich are tight.


i've encountered the rich and the truly rich.

the rich are GENERALLY tight wads that will not want to pay $$$ for anything they don't have to, and eat their cake while they're at it.

the truly rich, are the ones that will raise a storm if you f**k them over of f**k up something on them--but otherwise in general, very nice, very unassuming (e.g. they don't come off like a d*bag and you wouldn't think they're rich because they don't drop $$$ on labeled/monogram goods).

the latter does tip, and they're genuinely nice.

one of them, just has a few mil in liquid cash that he keeps with us. he doesn't really bank with us...he banks with every big bank, and keeps his brokerage accounts between etrade, UBS <-not to be confused with USB, schwab, etc.

he brought his daughter a house in the mid six figures (out of CA) as a graduation gift. cash.

i see him around the neighborhood and he's talking to a young black man, and the guy is talking about trying to start up a business. i'm not surprised, as i know a few business owners he's helped get on their feet. investments mind you, not loans.

on the flipside, i know a guy, who only has a few hundred thou at most (on the lower end of six figures), spread throughout...and he is a complete AHOLE. never wants to pay for anything, fees OR material goods.

the truly rich never really takes ubers, the rich does...so guess what kind of paxs you guys get 

the ones that tip, probably either came from a background of understanding, or they're in the service industry and knows whats up. but those are few and far in between, because they can't truly afford to ride uber on a consistent basis so majority of the time they'll do what a lot of you has suggested and take public transportation


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Op, you just answered your own question. Welfare. I've worked with people at the bottom of the bottom. These people are on Obama care, Obama money, Obama phone, wic, ebt, food stamps... Why do you think they have so many children? Government cuts them pay checks.

Understand this. If these dregs of society were to make decent money, the government would limit or cut out all welfare. It's only in their best interest to not make or lose money.

These people game the system better than Optimus uber plays the surge.


----------



## jdjd (Jan 19, 2016)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> No, should boycott all minimum fares like I do.


Yes. Just log out when it is not surging...So the supply of available cars goes down...If the demands of ride requests kept up, then it should surge...LA has been surging like crazy lately since many drivers have responded this way to the rate cut...I made more tonight by a good 30-50% than the previous Saturdays by employing this method (as well as a bit of luck, perhaps being at the right place at the right time).

This should reflect the amount the drivers are willing to drive.

If Uber is smart, they should identify that threshold amount and raise the fare to reflect the market adjustment in order to provide Pax consistent available of drivers.

If Lyft is smart, this is a good time to grab the market share by raising the pay out to drivers upto that threahold amount, but still provide discounts to Pax. At the same time market themselves as able to provide Pax more available drivers when needed.


----------



## jdjd (Jan 19, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> the rich are GENERALLY tight wads that will not want to pay $$$ for anything they don't have to, and eat their cake while they're at it.


I have encounter on request in Beverly Hills that Pax are demanding and rude (ex. if i call them tring to locate this exact location on busy road, and they respond with attitude, I would just cancel on them ). i usually pass on that town and drive 10 extra min to another hot spot


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

LA Cabbie said:


> Op, you just answered your own question. Welfare. I've worked with people at the bottom of the bottom. These people are on Obama care, Obama money, Obama phone, wic, ebt, food stamps... Why do you think they have so many children? Government cuts them pay checks.
> 
> Understand this. If these dregs of society were to make decent money, the government would limit or cut out all welfare. It's only in their best interest to not make or lose money.
> 
> These people game the system better than Optimus uber plays the surge.


How is welfare calculated? I mean, it's easy to have little income after deducting mileage for many drivers. Has anyone only doing uber applied for assistance of any kind on this forum?


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

TheJudge said:


> All the prior comments have their merits - Now everyone knows Uber's master plan = Welcome to Detroit $0.30 mile/$0.30 minute. If they can make it stick here they will attempt it everywhere. DETROIT = GROUND ZERO for UBER!!!


$0.30 per minute = $18 per hour.

So terrible! Get stuck in bumper to bumper traffic and turn your car off.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> I don't expect tips from poor people, on the other hand, I refuse all rides that I suspect will be minimum fare. There's no excuse to pay the driver less than $5. Even a short ride takes an average of 30 minutes.


We live in different worlds. The first 2 weeks of February, I gave 238 trips. Eight had a payout over $10. Not that way all the time, I had 9 out of 112 this week, lol. When busy, I can do 5 short rides/hr. Not 30 minutes each thankfully.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> How is welfare calculated? I mean, it's easy to have little income after deducting mileage for many drivers. Has anyone only doing uber applied for assistance of any kind on this forum?


My wife and I switched to an Obamacare health plan, does that count?


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> How is welfare calculated? I mean, it's easy to have little income after deducting mileage for many drivers. Has anyone only doing uber applied for assistance of any kind on this forum?


I have a lot of friends who are social workers so I know some of this. Keep in mind that many of the programs vary from state to state - I'm in NC & so your state might be different. Generally the red states (which have deeper poverty) have less assistance to those in poverty.

So here in NC, programs consider household income and size. Very few adults are eligible for medicaid. Children in families below the poverty level are eligible for Medicaid/CHIP. Medicaid is based on income - assets are not considered. You apply through the federal exchange at healthcare.gov (or in person at the social services office) since NC did not set uo their own exchange.

Families whose income is higher than poverty level but not 133% of poverty level, get no assistance for Healthcare since NC failed to expand Medicaid. We have a huge population in this income bracket & it is causing health insurance premiums for all of NC to be really high and the two main insurers are now talking about leaving the state because they say they are losing money in NC currently.

Families that make between 133% & 400% of poverty level are eligible for a tax credit that will pay a portion of their health insurance premium if they don't have access to employer provided health insurance.

The other main program is food assistance (SNAP). This program is based on household income AND assets for your household size. There are requirements to be working or looking for work & lifetime limits of 3-5 years (I can't remember exactly and it either recently changed or is about to change - it's been on our legislature agenda to reduce th he amount of time on it).

When you are self-employed you have a really hard time qualifying for SNAP - you have to have receipts for all your expenses for like three months. They won't accept your tax return as proof of income.

Cash assistance requires a family to be completely destitute before they qualify. You can't have any assets or income & it is for a very limited time (3 months I think). It is considered emergency help only. People can't get on going cash assistance.

There are also programs that help with child care & housing - these have long waiting lists & limited providers & NC has cut the funds for these programs recently.

There is also heating assistance - this is a once a year benefit where you get a small amount of your electric bill paid - I want to say it's in the $50-100 range.

Three is a phone program where people are provided cell phones with talk/text plans - this is often referred to as the Obama phones though it was started during the Bush administration. I have very limited information about it but it is one of the easier programs to qualify for. The phones aren't high end.

Pregnant women and children up to age 5 can often get WIC. WIC provides vouchers for specific food items - formula, milk, cheese, cereal, juice for children -add to that carrots, peanut butter and tuna for pregnant women. They must be certain brands/sizes and it is a program that actually benefits the USDA the most.

We have a great deal of rural poverty in NC - low wage jobs have been added, but higher paying jobs have not. There are a whole lot of people barely managing and the social programs to help have been steadily cut for the past oh 6 years. There is no longer any state earned income credit & programs are hard to qualify for. Things are rough for many of the people in the rural areas and don't seem to have much chance of improving anytime soon.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Also, I just love this assumption that retail=minimum wage.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

grayspinner said:


> I have a lot of friends who are social workers so I know some of this. Keep in mind that many of the programs vary from state to state - I'm in NC & so your state might be different. Generally the red states (which have deeper poverty) have less assistance to those in poverty.
> 
> So here in NC, programs consider household income and size. Very few adults are eligible for medicaid. Children in families below the poverty level are eligible for Medicaid/CHIP. Medicaid is based on income - assets are not considered. You apply through the federal exchange at healthcare.gov (or in person at the social services office) since NC did not set uo their own exchange.
> 
> ...


Sounds awful, yet most poor people in red states hate democrats and vote Republican. It's like Kevin Bacon having his ass paddled in Animal House and saying "Thank you sir, may I have another"? after each swat.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Sounds awful, yet most poor people in red states hate democrats and vote Republican. It's like Kevin Bacon having his ass paddled in Animal House and saying "Thank you sir, may I have another"? after each swat.


Pretty much. And you should hear poor white people (who are getting some type of help) deride the 'lazy drug addicted entitled people who cheat the system' as the root of all their problems while they vote for state representatives who have consistently raised their taxes while cutting funding for public education, reducing the safety net, letting our infrastructure decline, allowing corporations to destroy our environment, and reducing access to health care.

Apparently though, it is all Obama's fault that things are so hard around here & Trump will make us 'great' again.

It's mind boggling


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

grayspinner said:


> Pretty much. And you should hear poor white people (who are getting some type of help) deride the 'lazy drug addicted entitled people who cheat the system' as the root of all their problems while they vote for state representatives who have consistently raised their taxes while cutting funding for public education, reducing the safety net, letting our infrastructure decline, allowing corporations to destroy our environment, and reducing access to health care.
> 
> Apparently though, it is all Obama's fault that things are so hard around here & Trump will make us 'great' again.
> 
> It's mind boggling


Exactly!


----------



## TriadUberGoober (Feb 16, 2016)

I kind of feel sorry for my "poor" passengers because it seems like they must be a little desparate to take Uber if they do it much. I don't get mad about not getting tipped because it's such a rare thing that I'm actually surprised when I get a tip. What really gripes me is passengers who keep me waiting after I arrive.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

Thatendedbadly said:


> I'm actually happier to pick up folks that have less money if only going by the averages, probably about 70% of the tips I've received have been from folks that didn't have much money, the real cheapskates are the folks that have it.


 Agreed. At the end of the day I normally don't care how much they make but how they value the service. I've had people of all walks of life behave on either end. I get maltreatment mostly from women in groups or on their own around my age. It's five minutes and I have nothing to prove so it doesn't land.

My worst passengers have been middle class frustrated men with really low ratings who resent everything and are already pissed before they get in.

Then there are the working class that normally take the bus but had a sick kid or whatever landed them in my car. They may not tip but they are so grateful and brighten my day. My favorite riders are the most in need not just financially just a safe ride to a crisis or whatever the case.

That's what keeps me driving. And I get great reviews written by these people.


----------



## Lnsky (Jan 2, 2016)

TriadUberGoober said:


> I kind of feel sorry for my "poor" passengers because it seems like they must be a little desparate to take Uber if they do it much. I don't get mad about not getting tipped because it's such a rare thing that I'm actually surprised when I get a tip. What really gripes me is passengers who keep me waiting after I arrive.


I don't feel sorry for them and most of them aren't everyday riders I find out through convo. Though I have picked up one or two more than once and learn more about them on the rides. I an exceptional memory.

I just know that the fare it is costing for me to drive them ways a lot heavier in their pocket and I do my best to know if they are late to work or whatever I can do to make the expense feel more bang for the buck to them.

I look at it this way: If you pick up for both X and a more expensive platform like Select or Lux you give the more expensive rides a little more leeway with wait times or drive thrus,
Luggage or whatever. To me that person making considerably less than most riders on X gets Select treatment.

They don't take it everyday like the other guys so they don't know the rules. They follow protocol they know about and are considerate. There is usually something stressful going on in their life and I usually drive them like 15 minutes. My car is nice! The ride is expensive for them. I want them to have that 15 minutes to relax adjust the seat, temperature whatever. I ask them what they do and what they want to do or whatever seems to be important to them.

They are in a better mood when they get there and so am I.

I like driving people that need the service not abuse the service.


----------

